# FS & FF: male halfmoon bettas



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I am back in town  There are some reds, black/yellows, and blue/yellows for sale. I also have two rosetail bettas (they don't look as nice as the halfmoons) available for free! Come by and take a look 

I have several young half-moon bettas ready to go to their forever after homes. There are an assorted colors as it was quite a colorful spawn. I have matching sibling females available too. Pricing range from $12-$20. Feel free um shoot me a pm to arrange to come over to check out there gorgeous babies. All are super healthy. They are born on April 1.

Thank you


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

im starting to get into bettas also can you take a pic of them so i can see what you got to pick from


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

These are pictures to show some colorations that I have available. The first male is still available, his fins are way longer now as picture was taken about a month ago, the others are not. There are also some other colorations available such as a pinkish body and yellow fins male. Sorry but I do not have time to take any pictures of the fish I have available at the moment as there is just no time.





































This is a male from my last year's september spawn. Just to show that their fins grow HUGE!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP for happy, healthy, show quality bettas. Ours ate like a pig since minute 1 in the new tank. He's gonna be frikkin huge  (for a betta...)


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice bettas you have there!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow so gorgous love the colors! Anyone considering buying a betta from athena should totally go for it highly recomend her bettas i got 4 from her all were super healthy and fins were perfect even after a few hours travel, she is also great to work with super accomidating! Athena you should see that male you gave me the one that has/ had the swimbladder problem his fins are huge and gorgous lots of bright blue highlight and a gorgeous bright yellow base color and the bladder problems pretty much gone away! almost no visible bumps he can swim really well now even with a current! If im ever out your way i wanna get another sibling pair my breeding male dissapeard about 2 weeks ago and is nowhere to be found.. i fear he jumped into my giant bettas section (had already done that once).. emptyd eveything out of the tank and cheaped everywhere around it but no luck.. =[ to bad he was so stunning!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Sanka101 said:


> Wow so gorgous love the colors! Anyone considering buying a betta from athena should totally go for it highly recomend her bettas i got 4 from her all were super healthy and fins were perfect even after a few hours travel, she is also great to work with super accomidating! Athena you should see that male you gave me the one that has/ had the swimbladder problem his fins are huge and gorgous lots of bright blue highlight and a gorgeous bright yellow base color and the bladder problems pretty much gone away! almost no visible bumps he can swim really well now even with a current! If im ever out your way i wanna get another sibling pair my breeding male dissapeard about 2 weeks ago and is nowhere to be found.. i fear he jumped into my giant bettas section (had already done that once).. emptyd eveything out of the tank and cheaped everywhere around it but no luck.. =[ to bad he was so stunning!


Oh no  so sorry to hear that the breeding male disappeared. Great to hear that the other boy is doing so well! If you ever plan on being out this way again, just let me know ahead of time and I'll set fish aside for you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> BUMP for happy, healthy, show quality bettas. Ours ate like a pig since minute 1 in the new tank. He's gonna be frikkin huge  (for a betta...)


Hahaha all my bettas are little piggies. So glad you like him  I'll send you a text on the weekend when I get home.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

A bad phone camera shot just to show what I meant by pinkish body yellow fins. All my fish develop a 180degree tail fin when in full flare, thus named half-moon


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for some nice Bettas....PM me if you want to sell some.....how are the CRS doing?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> Bump for some nice Bettas....PM me if you want to sell some.....how are the CRS doing?


Thank you 

I'll be home all day Thursday. If anyone would like to drop by and take a look, just send me a pm


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Swim by and say hi if you are in the area, don't be shy


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

athena said:


> Swim by and say hi if you are in the area, don't be shy


I'm not shy... just a bit busy


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> I'm not shy... just a bit busy


haha you're excused XD


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Got any green bettas in there?


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

WOW! athena your betta's look great! great job


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Elle said:


> Got any green bettas in there?


I'm really sorry but I do not have any green ones. I work mainly with yellows. That is the color of my focus


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you still have some of these absolutely gorgeous bettas available? I think I am ready to get one more betta


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in town  updated op


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

some really crappy camera shots:


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

VERY pretty! Your bettas are gorgeous!


----------



## jugganautch (Aug 29, 2011)

So pink! Wish I found this sooner. Just picked up a couple that arrived from Thailand recently...


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

WE are starting to cycle a 5gl tank for our sons room, so when it is ready we would like to come pick one out.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you  Just shoot me a pm whenever you want to visit


----------

